# 09-11-2014



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 11, 2014)

*09-11-2014
*
Today is the day which comes every year for self contemplation, understanding and acceptance of all irrespective of anyone's hue, creed or faith.

Firstly, I would like to say that all those who perished on the horrific day of 9-11-2001, will always remain in our thoughts and prayers because this tragedy is etched in our hearts as Americans. I would also like to extend a hug and a shoulder to lean on to those who are related to the victims as they will always remember this day with heavy hearts.

As a Sikh and a Las Vegan who has himself been the victim of hate crimes, one from a talk radio show host on the same horrific day of 9/11, that I will always stand for justice for all and acceptance of those who have participated in the hate crimes towards anyone with or without malice, knowingly or unknowingly.

The sad part of all this is that people who look differently than others with their Turbans have been the victims of most of these crimes by no fault of their own They are Sikhs like myself.

Thanks to the Interfaith Council of Southern Nevada whose board I am on, and also special thanks to the Mayors of the cities of Las Vegas and Henderson, I have had the privilege to share with and educate The Homeland Security, Metro and the local Police departments,and recently to the TSA through seminars with the help of SALDEF and Sikh Coalition. Our work will never cease.

Our next step is to have Sikh Chaplains at the hospitals, at the local Police Stations because of the South Asian tourist influx including the Sikhs and also at the Nevada Prison system.

I would urge all Sikh communities to help the local police departments and others to do the same in their respective towns and cities.

Only by leaving the four walls of our Gurdwaras we can open our arms to accept all humankind as one.

Allow me to end with a verse from the Sikh Scriptures.

"I have no enmity towards anyone, I see no one as a stranger"


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## aristotle (Sep 28, 2014)

Rather than erasing or painting over the _'This is not your country'_ thing, the Sikhs ashould have setup another sign next to it saying _'This country belongs as much to us as it does to you'._


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Sep 28, 2014)

aristotle said:


> Rather than erasing or painting over the _'This is not your country'_ thing, the Sikhs ashould have setup another sign next to it saying _'This country belongs as much to us as it does to you'._



Or even simply, "YES, IT IS."


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 19, 2014)

Or get this dude to protest on our behalf!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90U2IqXEvSM


----------

